
Nic Brisbourne responds to PG on seed funding - dchs
http://www.theequitykicker.com/2010/08/13/more-on-seed-level-funding-a-response-to-paul-graham/
======
dchs
Duplicate of my comment on the blog:

How much are Twitter/Facebook/Spotify spending on customer acquisition? Is
that really what they raised money for?

